# Live Lounge



## Lozbug (1 Nov 2007)

we have Radio One on in the office so we get to here live lounge - dont know if anyone else heard this weeks, Leona Lewis was in, her cover was beautiful!!!

listen to it here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/noscript.sht ... iley_leona

open the link (a second window will open with radio one live lounge on) skip 15 mins in, you'll get about 20 seconds of interview then one of the most amazing cover songs i have ever heard!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Nov 2007)

I loved it too Loz, i texted in for them to play it while in traffic in Kinson this morning  glad they did.. stunning


----------



## Lozbug (1 Nov 2007)

yeh did chris moyles have like 8000 texts this moring to play it? Jo's playing it again on her show tomorrow.


----------



## ulster exile (1 Nov 2007)

Nice song, but would have been better if a) she'd sung it with a Northern Irish accent and b) she kept it down a bit whilst I sung along  

Thanks for sharing - she has a great voice!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Nov 2007)

Best live luonge trick i have heard is one done by 30 Seconds to Mars, doing a cover of Canyay west/daft punks song, cant remeber the name, it was amaizing, so differant, even better than the original IMO.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Nov 2007)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Best live luonge trick i have heard is one done by 30 Seconds to Mars, doing a cover of Canyay west/daft punks song, cant remeber the name, it was amaizing, so differant, even better than the original IMO.



anything that Canyay West ISNT signing is probably pretty good


----------



## Lozbug (6 Nov 2007)

i actually really liked Kayne West - Stronger.....


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Nov 2007)

hehe each to their own indeed  that type of music makes me wanna kill someone though, for some reason


----------

